# I don't get Colnago Aesthetic



## kellyjk (May 25, 2006)

As much as I try I really don't find Colnago's aesthetic pleasing. I have two steel frames in AD4 and LX23 I love the ride but the paint is so gaudy and non busines like that repainting has crossed my mind. 


It seems that Colnago has spent so much time with this element of manufacturing that it is so ingrained in their image...why?

Please don't get me wrong ,I cherish my tecnos and masterlight but I just find a lot of the colour schemes just water down the power of fine craftsmanship. So before I sin to the power of ten ...someone please speak up


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

It's just personal taste. Some people like modern art, some like classic. Colnago has always fed the part of the market that likes their paint jobs. I love'em. IMO, at one time Colnago made some of the best bikes in the world. Now days, there are many good bikes. Other mfgs have come up to Colnago quality, few have come up to Colnago looks.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

A lot of the previous couple of year's frames were offered in a mainly black or mainly carbon fiber paint scheme if the buyer so desired. Then, there were the paint schemes with a lot more paint to them. So, you had something for everybody. For 2009, I think they have gone back to more paint instead of less, and I don't think many frames are offered in a plainish black anymore.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

I have a Master X-Light in LX23 and love it. It guess it's personal taste. It looks like a work of art. Nothing else looks like it. When you see a LX23 you know it's a Colnago. Colnago changes their paint schemes periodically, so you might not ever see that paint scheme again.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

I think my AD20 MxL is one of the best looking bike I've ever seen. And my GEO Dream is just plain wild.

You love some and you hate some. What's popular these days, Cervelos? Ugly as sin as far as I'm concerned. And Pinarello has gone around the ugly bend too in my estimation.

It's personal.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I think that the design of colnago frames and the paint schemes are difficult to appreciate, because they're different, truly unique, modern, and will be timeless classics.
Some of the very, very best designs are tough to like at first, but as you continue to view/inspect the designs, they "grow" on you, and your appreciation of the design is enhanced.
IMO, a parrallel is Phillipe Starck, Seiger Design, or Pininfarina. At first, not so great. But they turn into beauty, and brilliance..


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

Colnagos are unique, and are not everyones cup of tea. Personally, I think they are much more attractive than most bikes out there. The Trek Project One bikes don't impress me at all but I know some really like them. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------

